# Losing imagination meaning?



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

A married woman, aged 48, told me she got married at 25. She then immediately, told me she's losing her imagination

However, interestingly before that she asked how old I was followed by have you got a girlfriend? 

She was a photographer taking professional pictures of me for a new website and so it was the first time that I had any any sort of conversation with her. 

I am a 25 year old single male and at that time I was puzzled - so what does the above mean ? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I already answered your question in this thread. But here it is again:



happy as a clam said:


> No idea, but I'll hazard a guess.
> 
> She's 48, bored with her life, bored with her marriage, looking for change, perhaps in a midlife crisis?
> 
> Are you someone she is romantically interested in? Perhaps she's throwing out a feeler to see if you'll bite...


You might want to delete one or the other thread.


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for your answer(s). I wanted to add more information to my question and therefore I created a new thread. 

I was amazed at her comments and questions. It really left me puzzled. 

Grateful for any other answers or opinions.

Many thanks.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> I was amazed at her comments and questions. It really left me puzzled.


Let's cut to the chase: what do you want her comments to mean?


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Given that she's married and said that I honestly don't know. I am therefore very grateful for yours and, if possible, many other thoughts and opinions.

Many thanks.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

She wants you and if you do not act fast she is going to assume you are fearful and weak for not making it happen. 

There. I said it.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MRR said:


> She wants you and if you do not act fast she is going to assume you are fearful and weak for not making it happen.
> 
> There. I said it.


MRR has it exactly right. Now, are you willing to become the POSOM in her marriage? When her husband finds out and kicks her out, can she stay at your place?


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> MRR said:
> 
> 
> > She wants you and if you do not act fast she is going to assume you are fearful and weak for not making it happen.
> ...


Thanks for your comments. I think her saying 'I'm losing my imagination' effectively means her sex life has been dull, incomplete and boring of late and as a result she wants someone to satisfy her needs. Do you agree? Also what's do you mean by POSOM? Cheers


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe month ago there was one guy,who asked almost the same question,but this Lady was his neighbour. I think he is gone now.

Dont do anything with this Lady that you dont wish someone do with your own wife.

Dont harm other people just so you could brag around to friends and co-workers.

If she croses the line again,run away from here.

NOT WORTH


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

POSOM = Piece of sh*t "other man"

This is a pro-marriage forum. You will not find many folks here who will condone an affair with a married woman. Keep posting if you like, but you could be in for a rough ride... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

OK. From the three sentences you gave it is impossible to know for sure what she meant. You could have asked her at that time and you may or may not have gotten a clear answer. Was she flirting with you? Probably. Was she checking to see if you had interest back? Probably. She certainly wanted and got your attention. 

Other than intellectual curiosity, what do you plan on doing next? If you never see her again, we will never know what she meant. If you do plan to see her again, be careful. It is easy for a married person to be emotionally attached to a younger person. Even if it does not become physical, if she becomes emotionally attached to you it will be very destructive to her marriage. In my case 48, married 23 - same years as photographer, she was 29. 

To her other husband, you would be the OM (Other Man), the piece of **** Other Man (POSOM)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Was she using Nikon or Canon? Important question


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

john117 said:


> Was she using Nikon or Canon? Important question


Ahh finally the proof you are just here to rile people up >


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Canon's are used mostly for sports photography while Nikon's are mostly for portraits, still photos, and artsy work. If said photography lady was shooting a Canon maybe she was losing her imagination after all 

Seriously, losing one's imagination - creative block - is not uncommon in the creative business. I've had it happen to me. You sort of burn out temporarily. But you don't announce it to the people you're working with


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm more curious why you're spending so much time at 25 wondering what a 48 year old woman means by an offhand comment. 

Why are you not busy chasing 25 year old single girls?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She was making conversation with you. That vas all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Matt, believe me, I am a creative professional myself and if I tell my customer or users or coworkers that I lost my imagination they won't take it very nicely... 

I feel there's something more here - was the lady reasonably attractive and attired? It's a very strange comment...


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

marduk said:


> I'm more curious why you're spending so much time at 25 wondering what a 48 year old woman means by an offhand comment.
> 
> Why are you not busy chasing 25 year old single girls?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mommy issues.


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mommy issues.[/QUOTE]

Meaning ?


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

MRR said:


> She wants you and if you do not act fast she is going to assume you are fearful and weak for not making it happen.
> 
> There. I said it.


Really? She was so friendly and easy to talk to. It was like we'd known each other for ages. Hmm...


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

john117 said:


> Matt, believe me, I am a creative professional myself and if I tell my customer or users or coworkers that I lost my imagination they won't take it very nicely...
> 
> I feel there's something more here - was the lady reasonably attractive and attired? It's a very strange comment...


She was worryingly attractive and because of her personality it felt like we'd known each other for ages. She definitely spoke freely, called me handsome a few times (and gorgeous once if I remember correctly) and I also noticed that she stood close to me every time she spoke to me. I didn't think much at that time, but it's worryingly been playing on my mind after that session.


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> OK. From the three sentences you gave it is impossible to know for sure what she meant. You could have asked her at that time and you may or may not have gotten a clear answer. Was she flirting with you? Probably. Was she checking to see if you had interest back? Probably. She certainly wanted and got your attention.
> 
> Other than intellectual curiosity, what do you plan on doing next? If you never see her again, we will never know what she meant. If you do plan to see her again, be careful. It is easy for a married person to be emotionally attached to a younger person. Even if it does not become physical, if she becomes emotionally attached to you it will be very destructive to her marriage. In my case 48, married 23 - same years as photographer, she was 29.
> 
> To her other husband, you would be the OM (Other Man), the piece of **** Other Man (POSOM)


Why is it easy for a married woman to be emotionally attached to a younger guy? 

She was chatty, open about most things, stood really close to me when she spoke. And called me handsome a number of times (and gorgeous once if I remember rightly). I don't know why some married woman find younger guys attractive - do you?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Im going to venture she meant "im losing my mind", and that would make more sense. She miss-used the word 'imagination'.

Meaning maybe shes losing her mind for reasons cited above. Boredom, unhappiness with life and marriage. Looking for an advenurous high to boost her out of her dissapointment.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> Why is it easy for a married woman to be emotionally attached to a younger guy?
> 
> She was chatty, open about most things, stood really close to me when she spoke. And called me handsome a number of times (and gorgeous once if I remember rightly). I don't know why some married woman find younger guys attractive - do you?


She's not emotionally attached. 

At best, she wants to **** a young 25 year old model.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> Mommy issues.


Meaning ?[/QUOTE]

What's your relationship like with your mother? Something is a 'little off' for you to be so concerned with what a much older, married woman meant by a simple comment. 25 year olds aren't generally attracted to women in their 40's unless something deeper is going on. And by 'deeper' I don't mean a one in a million, cosmic connection, meant for each other but the world is tearing us apart sense of the word. More like you may have an emotional issue that needs some exploring.


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

If she croses the line again,run away from here.

NOT WORTH[/QUOTE]

Why do you think she crossed the line? I really didn't think much of it when we spoke, but I do now....


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Be smart said:


> If she croses the line again,run away from here.
> 
> NOT WORTH


Why do you think she crossed the line? I really didn't think much of it when we spoke, but I do now....


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> If you do plan to see her again, be careful. It is easy for a married person to be emotionally attached to a younger person. Even if it does not become physical, if she becomes emotionally attached to you it will be very destructive to her marriage. In my case 48, married 23 - same years as photographer, she was 29.


I certainly wouldn't destroy her marriage, but I certainly cannot lie and I did find her attractive and like her personality especially given that she was open and it felt that we had known each other for ages. However I'm surprised I didn't understand what she was aiming at during the time of the conversation.

Anyway, you mention "It is easy for a married person to be emotionally attached to a younger person." 

What makes you say this? And why are they attracted to a younger person.

T


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> Why do you think she crossed the line? I really didn't think much of it when we spoke, but I do now....


From your own words "She was chatty, open about most things, *stood really close to me when she spoke*. And *called me handsome a number of times* (and *gorgeous* once if I remember rightly)". That is how a MARRIED woman crossed the line with someone other than her husband. 

Did she make any physical contact with you? Touching your hand, arm etc, other than a photographer adjusting your position?

Moving forward, are you expecting or planning to see this woman again? That will help guide this decision.

You are not married, but you may want to read Married Man's Sex Life Primer. It's not just for married guys and you will find much in the book to help understand woman - married or single - and what they think at 20, 30, 40 years of age etc.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like all that happened is the photographer was making conversation and trying to draw you out by asking questions. That's how they get good shots - when you are animated.

You are making a hell of a lot of this. Do you not have anyone in your life to date?


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Charlieroger3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think she crossed the line? I really didn't think much of it when we spoke, but I do now....
> ...


Hi. Interesting comments. I'm not intending to see her but i will no doubt bum into her given that lives close to my workplace. She didn't touch my hands etc, but the comments really started to make me think about her relationship between her and her husband.

I hope she's not having troubled relationship, both in terms of sex and general day to day activities.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

She may have been trying to get your animated for the photo shoot. Or it may be "something else." Bottom line is you should not expect or plan any relationship (even platonic friendship) with a married woman twice your age. If you see her again, say hi, make small talk and then move on. If her actions were caused by "something else" any more interaction than minimal is ill advised. 

My parting comment to you is to check out an active thread titled: "Cause for concern? Wife and a male workout partner." Check out post #73 by @Decorum. It summarizes how initial "harmless" interaction or flirting can lead to disaster. Very true, i have seen it happen many times.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> I hope she's not having troubled relationship, both in terms of sex and general day to day activities.


Don't worry about her relationship, that's her husband's department.


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lilac23 said:


> She could have been flirting, having fun and, to that end, my have not crossed the line??
> 
> She also mentioned her teenage daughter a couple of times so I really don't know what was going on.
> 
> I'm still young hey


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

She could have been flirting, having fun and, to that end, my have not crossed the line?? 

She also mentioned her teenage daughter a couple of times so I really don't know what was going on. 

I'm still young so I don't know much


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Menopause.

The first thing to go is the imagination. Then it's the short-term memory. Then the internal thermometer. Then all desirability. Then it's life as we know it.

Stay away from her. The hot flashes will singe you.


----------



## Lilac23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> She could have been flirting, having fun and, to that end, my have not crossed the line??
> 
> She also mentioned her teenage daughter a couple of times so I really don't know what was going on.
> 
> I'm still young so I don't know much


But old enough to know better!


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

So, all in all - She crossed the line because she was married. If I see her again I should run away


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

unless she is trying to set you up with her daughter, yes avoid her at all costs.


----------



## Charlieroger3000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok thanks - so to summaries - she crossed the line because she's married. She should never have said those things. Those things were said almost certainly because she has a lame sex life, is bored and is therefore hitting a younger guy. 

If I see her again should I run or ignore her?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlieroger3000 said:


> Ok thanks - so to summaries - she crossed the line because she's married. She should never have said those things. Those things were said almost certainly because she has a lame sex life, is bored and is therefore hitting a younger guy.
> 
> If I see her again should I run or ignore her?


Well, you ignored all the people who told you she was just making conversation and/or just trying to draw you out so she could get some good animated shots, so I guess you're only paying attention to the people who think she was flirting with you....confirmation bias.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Neither run nor ignore. Your response will be based on the situation. If you see her in your neighbor, you can exchange pleasantries and make brief small talk, then move on to your destination. If during the small talk she behaves same way as during the photo shoot (flirting) then you know from these posts what she is after. If she is totally different, then you might conclude the comments were to draw you out. If you do another photo, you might get same comments, just do not signal back that you have interest - just signal that she is doing it for professional reasons, nothing more. 

If she flirts again at any time, say to her "Mrs. Robinson, you're trying to seduce me." She will understand.


----------

